# Rainbow fern for ground cover



## charga (May 24, 2006)

Selaginella uncinata, or Rainbow fern. Has it been used as ground cover or is it aggressive to take over an area? I have one that I'm going to divide and set in place in the tank. The color has a nice metalic blue leaf when the light hits it just right.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This plant works great in the viv as a ground cover. It doesn't like to be soaking wet but l loves the humidity. Just place cuttings on the floor and sit back and watch the explosion! :wink: 

It can get pretty aggressive but nothing that a little trimming can't fix every now and then.


----------

